# Show us that one guitar from your collection!



## bluezombie

Which of your guitars is your favorite, and why? Also, don't post about a guitar you wish you had, it has to be a guitar you currently own. *Show us that one guitar that stands out in your collection.*


Mine would have to be my modded, low-end Washburn guitar (Which i don't know the model).


I've tried out many guitars, and often considered changing guitars for a new one in a store, but in my opinion, no guitars in the store compared to this cheap guitar, which i am honestly surprised to say is my favorite. I just love everything about it, i love the feel, the neck which seems to be the one i feel most at home on, and the beautiful sparkley orange colour. I added the Killswitch myself (the red button), changed the pickups and the whammy bar.


Full top front vew




Headstock front



Artsy picture



Back of guitar


----------



## allthumbs56

Although it's kinda like asking which one of my children is my favourite, I'd definitely have to go with my 82' Tokai Custom.


----------



## garretrevels

I know I've posted this one before

but here it is again, my favourite guitar 1955 Harmony H-62

they were made with early 40's Gibson made prototype p-90 predecessor pickups that where sold to Harmony called P-13's (you can see them on 40-41ish gibson electrics see pic at bottom and some lab steels I believe)










here's a 1941 Gibson ES-150 with it's original P-13


----------



## dwagar

I've posted about this one before too. My absolute favorite guitar.

2001 Les Paul 59 Reissue, ex Mick Ralphs, sent to Historic Makeovers for their "D" treatment (brazilian fretboard set with hide glue, 50s style truss with no sleeve, 50s style inlays, new frets, bone nut), Voodoo 59 pickups (both 7.8, AL3 with the PG mod), real vintage bumblebees, 50s studs. I love this guitar.


----------



## ne1roc

dwagar said:


> I've posted about this one before too. My absolute favorite guitar.
> 
> 2001 Les Paul 59 Reissue, ex Mick Ralphs, sent to Historic Makeovers for their "D" treatment (brazilian fretboard set with hide glue, 50s style truss with no sleeve, 50s style inlays, new frets, bone nut), Voodoo 59 pickups (both 7.8, AL3 with the PG mod), real vintage bumblebees, 50s studs. I love this guitar.


Man that must have cost a mint, but judging by your collection, I'm not sure cost was an issue?


----------



## bagpipe

This is the one I play more than any other, and the one I'd grab if the proverbial house was on fire. A 1997 PRS CE22, recently modified with JS Moore pickups, and now has a 3 way switch instead of the 5 way in this picture. I've never found a comfier neck than the Wide Fat neck on this one:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Heritage Gary Moore Signature*

This one has always been # 1


----------



## Maxer

Love this thread! Beautiful specimens, all of 'em. Dig the Washburn that started the thread off.... I have a few Washies in my collection. And that green fifties number? Wow, what a stellar instrument. Pure gold.

This is my sentimental (and a highly-valued practical) favourite. A 1971 Guild S100 - their answer to the infamous SG. I recently nicknamed her "Richmond" after the pawn shop I bought her from. Yeah, it's kind of a butch name for something you refer to in the feminine, but whatever - this guitar has attitude to spare so maybe it fits after all. Got this baby ten years after she first came out of the Westerly, Rhode Island guitarworks, and kept her all these years. Been modded, refretted, scraped and dented something fierce. Who knows where it'd been until it came into my hands. Got a guitar tech friend to give her a makeover last month. She is pretty battle-scared beneath all that stainless steel sheeting... now she exudes serious mojo.


----------



## davetcan

Probably still my 1993 LP Std "The Natural" which I'm told was a limited run. Came originally with gold hardware and pups, aged inlays and tuners, and a cream pickguard. It now actually has a pair of double cream Wolfetone Greywolfe pups and I've removed the pickguard to show the grain. Plays as easy as pie and sounds killer. About due for a fret job though.


----------



## Michelle

Maxer said:


> ................She is pretty battle-scared beneath all that stainless steel sheeting... now she exudes serious mojo.
> ..............


Mojo I guess! Did your guitar tech buddy or someone else do the stailess Max, or is it stock?


----------



## Maxer

Michelle, my friend Mel did it. I designed the shape more or less, both the headstock and the body shield, and he got a metalworker to cut the steel, which he then finished and applied to the guitar, after which he gave it a good once-over and set it up with new strings. I have no SGs right now but this one kinda fits that bill.

Man, someone post more pics. I'm enjoying this too much. Davetcan, the grain on that baby is superb... talk about a work of art. I'm usually not one for flashy finishes and vivid grain up the wazoo, but once in awhile I make an exception!


----------



## davetcan

Maxer said:


> Man, someone post more pics. I'm enjoying this too much. Davetcan, the grain on that baby is superb... talk about a work of art. I'm usually not one for flashy finishes and vivid grain up the wazoo, but once in awhile I make an exception!


Thanks Maxer, there is some definitely killer stuff around here, including yours, always been interested in those Guilds.
The nice thing about my Lester is that in some lights it looks like a plaintop, but catch it just right and it lights up.


----------



## mario

Hey Dave, that is one of the most stunning Les Pauls' I have ever seen! I'll bet it is a joy to play.


davetcan said:


> Probably still my 1993 LP Std "The Natural" which I'm told was a limited run. Came originally with gold hardware and pups, aged inlays and tuners, and a cream pickguard. It now actually has a pair of double cream Wolfetone Greywolfe pups and I've removed the pickguard to show the grain. Plays as easy as pie and sounds killer. About due for a fret job though.


----------



## Robert1950

I play this one the most. I think I am going to get an RS Guitarworks upgrade kit for it. A Hamer P90 Special with J.S. Moore pups.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

This is my main player now. 1975 Tele Thinline. The finish was stripped when I bought it and I've replaced the tuners and its had a refret. Completely stock and original otherwise.


----------



## Maxer

Sweet Tele, Lester B... looks great stripped. I'm always reluctant to strip a guitar, fearing for the worst - but that's certainly a handsome grain and that unpretentious organic look is, to my way of thinking, perfectly natural for such an austere, no-nonsense a design as the Telecaster. Very nice guitar.

Robert - nice cherry Hamer. Those P-90s look so natural on that guitar. I have a later model archtop Hamer that strongly resembles an LP special. Thing just rings for days, although I'm not so keen on the upper-fret access. Still, a nice guitar. Hamer makes great stuff.. it's almost criminal how underrated they tend to be. I only wish they worked harder on their headstock designs and logos... I find the latter in particular tends to be done in a dull way. They should be prouder of what they do! Picky of me, I know... still, they do have high standards in terms of sheer build quality.


----------



## garretrevels

god damn that tele is nice!!


----------



## Tarbender

allthumbs56 said:


> Although it's kinda like asking which one of my children is my favourite, I'd definitely have to go with my 82' Tokai Custom.


I have to agree with Allthumbs so I just picked the one that was closest to me, my '92 Gibson ES-335, the guitar that can do it all; jazz, rock and the Blues


----------



## danbo

My Mockingbird, spalted natural colour. Modded it with a Dimarzio Super-Distortion pickup at the bridge. :rockon2:

http://www.bcrich.com/mockingbird_nj_classic.html


----------



## bluezombie

Maxer: Wow dude, that guitar is sick!! :rockon:

Lester B Flat: Wow, very beautiful telecaster, i dig this one lots! How much did you pay for it!

Very nice guitars everybody


----------



## adamthemute

Maxer said:


> Love this thread! Beautiful specimens, all of 'em. Dig the Washburn that started the thread off.... I have a few Washies in my collection. And that green fifties number? Wow, what a stellar instrument. Pure gold.
> 
> This is my sentimental (and a highly-valued practical) favourite. A 1971 Guild S100 - their answer to the infamous SG. I recently nicknamed her "Richmond" after the pawn shop I bought her from. Yeah, it's kind of a butch name for something you refer to in the feminine, but whatever - this guitar has attitude to spare so maybe it fits after all. Got this baby ten years after she first came out of the Westerly, Rhode Island guitarworks, and kept her all these years. Been modded, refretted, scraped and dented something fierce. Who knows where it'd been until it came into my hands. Got a guitar tech friend to give her a makeover last month. She is pretty battle-scared beneath all that stainless steel sheeting... now she exudes serious mojo.


Very nice. 

lofu


----------



## Cross

My PRS Custom 22 Artist Package. I picked it up used at Folkway Music, but it's virtually mint, I love it. It might have belonged to someone here on the forum, not too sure.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Maxer said:


> Sweet Tele, Lester B... looks great stripped. I'm always reluctant to strip a guitar, fearing for the worst - but that's certainly a handsome grain and that unpretentious organic look is, to my way of thinking, perfectly natural for such an austere, no-nonsense a design as the Telecaster. Very nice guitar.


Thanks, Maxer. I've thought about refinishing it ever since I bought it but I'm afraid to because it sounds so great. I also don't want to add to the weight, as I have a severe case of 'Les Paul Shoulder'. The main reason I bought it was the light weight. 


Bluezombie, I picked it up for a mere $700 back in 1999.


----------



## bluezombie

Lester B. Flat said:


> I picked it up for a mere $700 back in 1999.


Wow, sounds like a great deal


----------



## Maxer

Lester B. Flat said:


> Thanks, Maxer. I've thought about refinishing it ever since I bought it but I'm afraid to because it sounds so great. I also don't want to add to the weight, as I have a severe case of 'Les Paul Shoulder'. The main reason I bought it was the light weight.


Man, I think it's *great* stripped.... not that a coat of paint would seriously add weight to the guitar, but I agree that if the tone is already 'in the zone,' then why mess with a good thing? Besides, as I say, it's already a thing of beauty. Yamaha makes a Mike Stern Pacifica that's very much an organic, natural take on the Tele, and your guitar reminds me of that... plain but purposeful... I dunno, I think it's special. Very Western... rugged and pure.

Another couple of angles on my Guild... which, LOL, is far more of a beloved mongrel than anything resembling a purebred!


----------



## dwagar

ne1roc said:


> Man that must have cost a mint, but judging by your collection, I'm not sure cost was an issue?


yeah, for me, as for most of us, cost is always an issue. A typical guitar player - I'm dirt cheap. This guitar didn't cost as much as you might think. I bought the guitar used at a great deal (about $3600 - sold a guitar for $3300 though), about $1500 for the makeover, scored the pups used on the LPF for about $200, picked up the bees on Ebay for a good deal, and had the studs at home. So even with everything I've done to it, it's still quite a bit less than a new 59 Reissue.

And the guitars in my small collection were mostly bought years ago. I don't think I paid over $1000 for any of them. Except the ES330 was $800 in 1969 dollars though.


----------



## mario

I try to rotate all my guitars, but lately this one is getting a lot of attention... 1997 PRS McCarty. Great guitar!


----------



## Lester B. Flat

mario said:


> I try to rotate all my guitars, but lately this one is getting a lot of attention... 1997 PRS McCarty. Great guitar!


Hey Mario, nice guitar, but we really need to see that goldtop!

P.S. This is my 500th post!


----------



## Accept2

This is my main workhorse at the moment. Its a 2001 Jackson SL1 Soloist. The Duncans were swapped out for EMGs, the pretty top was unprettified with speed holes, and its strung up with 8s for some shred. I likey.........

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1463566313&size=l&context=set-72157601034910181


----------



## mario

Lester B. Flat said:


> Hey Mario, nice guitar, but we really need to see that goldtop!
> 
> P.S. This is my 500th post!


 Hey Lester, Congats on your 500th post! Okay...ya' talked me into it. This too is another great guitar. Have had this for many years and would never part with it!


----------



## bolero

wow, some nice gtrs here...love the stainless guild :rockon2: very unique


this probably is my favourite gtr...needs some work now though, frets & nut are due for some adjustment. Heritage H150CM with Wolfetone Legend pups















although I just bought this.....once I replace the pickups it'll probably give the Heritage a serious run for the money


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Looks great, Mario. The '56 treatment does it justice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mario

Lester B. Flat said:


> Looks great, Mario. The '56 treatment does it justice. Thanks for posting.


Thank's Lester. The original owner told me those pickups were originally out of a 50s' Gibson Les Paul that was totally destroyed in an auto accident many years ago. Very fine guitar!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda

my dream guitar is a heritage LP custom *drools*. i looove PRS's but im just a les paul guy somehow (never liked 'em up until a few years ago.. my LP buddy ended up loving strats haha) and i have my PRS copy anyway 

my "the one "is definitely my 03 LP studio. black with gold (its still mostly gold, go me! haha). i love the feel, i love the tone, i love the look. i dont plan on selling it, restore it if i must.


----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Hey Lester, Congats on your 500th post! Okay...ya' talked me into it. This too is another great guitar. Have had this for many years and would never part with it!


Yes sir, that's the one. Beautiful.

Damn you've got those bridge pup screws cranked up high.


----------



## bluezombie

mario said:


> Hey Lester, Congats on your 500th post! Okay...ya' talked me into it. This too is another great guitar. Have had this for many years and would never part with it!


lofu

Damn, i just came


----------



## sneakypete

really tough going with just one `cause I`m lucky enough to own many great guitars... and I`m gettin` the shakes just thinking about having only one but...it would have to be this one. Evidently custom made for a guy who played SRV in clubs over here by a company called Deviser. It is the best made guitar I own, top of the line everything...Voo Doo p`ups, one piece fully shielded alder body, flame maple cap and no veneer, frets are masterfully finished and I think stainless... I could go on but most of youse would stop reading. One more thing however...even though it`s a Hamiltone clone...it`s a bolt on, which makes it a LOT easier to get back home when I go `cause this one is coming back with me.


----------



## violation

Gotta' be the Epiphone LP my step dad gave me for my first guitar... 










Only pic I've got on here of it... apparently I was in an editing mood that day. Swapped the pickups for EMGs and then I loved it even more.

Why is it my favorite? Sounds great... plays great... looks great... first guitar I ever owned, etc. Plus, come on, how can someone not love a Les Paul?


----------



## bluezombie

sneakypete said:


> really tough going with just one `cause I`m lucky enough to own many great guitars... and I`m gettin` the shakes just thinking about having only one but...it would have to be this one. Evidently custom made for a guy who played SRV in clubs over here by a company called Deviser. It is the best made guitar I own, top of the line everything...Voo Doo p`ups, one piece fully shielded alder body, flame maple cap and no veneer, frets are masterfully finished and I think stainless... I could go on but most of youse would stop reading. One more thing however...even though it`s a Hamiltone clone...it`s a bolt on, which makes it a LOT easier to get back home when I go `cause this one is coming back with me.


Wow, very interesting piece. How much did you pay for it? It's really gorgeous!


----------



## bobb

My #1 for over 20 years:










Occasionally, it ends up looking like this:


----------



## 55 Jr

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## ne1roc

I have 2 guitars that are my number ones but this being my first Gibson, I'll go with it........an 83 V.


----------



## Wesley

my one and only. nashville tele with a few mods.


----------



## Maxer

Man, that's beautiful. What's going on in the lower left-hand quadrant, though? Reminds me of a car bra for a Camaro or sum'tin. Pretty cool all the same.


----------



## Wesley

thanks, :rockon2: I took a belt sander to the bugger and put in an arm carve. I didn't care much to refinish the whole body so i just stained it out black. (the grain still shows through quite nicely but the photo doesn't show it well. Ive had it set up this way for a while now and with all the playing the patch where the carve is has a "natural" sheen from shirt sleeves and sweat rubbing against it) Basically had built this thing for comfort and versatility. (P90 was installed at the arts in newmarket by eric) I also put in a mini toggle to be able to turn on all three pick ups at once and neck and bridge which is something that the guitar lacks stock.


----------



## Universe




----------



## sneakypete

bluezombie said:


> Wow, very interesting piece. How much did you pay for it? It's really gorgeous!


shop staff told me this story...original　owner had it hand made, and by the time he had everything he wanted the guitar cost him $400,000 yen...not sure how many years ago that was and as you can see theres no logo on the headstock but it is stamped in the neck pocket, they also went on to say this guitar led the company to build the Vessel line of guitars they now make based on the Hamiltones. Of course I got it used and paid less than 1/4 of the original price...still not cheap but quality costs more eh. 
Deviser is the parent company to Bacchus, as well as several other brands, and they are hand made...the lesser brands are not but the company is pretty well known over here as makers of outstanding guitars. Bacchus has become fairly well known outside Japan over the past few years but they also make the Momose line...their best series and they are not cheap either. Used Bacchus are getting quite expensive now...5 or 6 years ago I could get em new for $400.oo - $500.oo...now used ones cost more than that. But if you ever see one you should try it out...well worth it, I own a bunch of Bacchus from their vintage series and they are very very nice guitars.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

My new blackie http://lashingguitars.com/blackie.html


----------



## bluezombie

sneakypete said:


> shop staff told me this story...original　owner had it hand made, and by the time he had everything he wanted the guitar cost him $400,000 yen...not sure how many years ago that was and as you can see theres no logo on the headstock but it is stamped in the neck pocket, they also went on to say this guitar led the company to build the Vessel line of guitars they now make based on the Hamiltones. Of course I got it used and paid less than 1/4 of the original price...still not cheap but quality costs more eh.
> Deviser is the parent company to Bacchus, as well as several other brands, and they are hand made...the lesser brands are not but the company is pretty well known over here as makers of outstanding guitars. Bacchus has become fairly well known outside Japan over the past few years but they also make the Momose line...their best series and they are not cheap either. Used Bacchus are getting quite expensive now...5 or 6 years ago I could get em new for $400.oo - $500.oo...now used ones cost more than that. But if you ever see one you should try it out...well worth it, I own a bunch of Bacchus from their vintage series and they are very very nice guitars.


Ah great, thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr Yerp

Some killer guitars folks!
Here's my road weary '73 Deluxe, bought it new :smile:
Only guitar I used for 20 years or so.


----------



## dwagar

Mr Yerp said:


> Some killer guitars folks!
> Here's my road weary '73 Deluxe, bought it new :smile:
> Only guitar I used for 20 years or so.


Fantastic checking! I love old gold tops.


----------



## bluezombie

Mr Yerp said:


> Some killer guitars folks!
> Here's my road weary '73 Deluxe, bought it new :smile:
> Only guitar I used for 20 years or so.


 Stunningly beautiful guitar there, mate.


Is it just me, or is it a left-handed LP with strings arranged to rightie?


----------



## mario

Mr Yerp said:


> Some killer guitars folks!
> Here's my road weary '73 Deluxe, bought it new :smile:
> Only guitar I used for 20 years or so.


That look's badass! :banana:


----------



## Wesley

bluezombie said:


> Stunningly beautiful guitar there, mate.
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is it a left-handed LP with strings arranged to rightie?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Mr Yerp

Thanks for the comments!
The truth is I'm one of those loons that plays lefthanded upside down.
When I was a kid my dad gave me a little acoustic, and being such a lefty, I just turned it over and started learning that way. I didn't know that the strings should be the other way around! 
Under the pickguard (if you look close) is a tiny push switch that makes the neck pickup single coil.
Here's the case.







[/IMG]


----------



## bluezombie

Wow, did that case fall off a cliff or something?


----------



## Mr Yerp

Heheh. Naaaa, the case was used when I bought the guitar in '73.
A friend offered to refinish it, but I like the way it looks.
Here's the side...


----------



## Maxer

That case is great. Looks like it's been through a couple of nuclear winters.

The checking on your guitar resembles a truly elegant line drawing. Very, very cool. For sure, old goldtops natually aged like that are extremely cool.


----------



## Greenman

Mr Yerp said:


> Some killer guitars folks!
> Here's my road weary '73 Deluxe, bought it new :smile:
> Only guitar I used for 20 years or so.


Sweet MoGo


----------



## sw686blue




----------



## mario

sw686blue said:


>


Beautiful Nick! But you have to show us your Standardlofu


----------



## Robert1950

Nice. - A Hamer?



sw686blue said:


>


----------



## al3d

hey guys, finaly a Canadien forum.. i don't have a pict of ONE only, but rather them stacked side by side. but the pict is actually missing 2 other strats.


----------



## bluezombie

Nice collection there, Al3d, any info on the guitar to the far left?

Also, for the point of this thread: Which of those is ur fav?


----------



## sw686blue

I've sold my Hamer Standards : (

The one that I named "The Hamer of the Gods" was finished in '59 burst which I really dislike. However, it was light as a feather and sounded unreal...why am I an idiot!?!?!

The above guitar is a Hamer Monaco Elite in trans-black. Rockin' guitar!

Mario, did you pick up that PRS SC Goldtop?

Nick


----------



## garretrevels

this is a nice thread, we seem to be gettin more action here, then there is in the "show us your gear" sticky thread

you all should post your full collections in there too


----------



## al3d

bluezombie said:


> Nice collection there, Al3d, any info on the guitar to the far left?
> 
> Also, for the point of this thread: Which of those is ur fav?


OK, the if by left one you mean the red one, it's my oldest one that i can still use..hehe. it was originaly given to my BY fender when Squier was introruced here in the mid 80's, those models were made in the US as well. same body and neck as a standard strat, but with cheap hardware. i was the top fender seller a certain month and i got it. first thing i did was replace the white pickguard, put 2 fenderlace single coils and a Super Distorition Humbucker, new wiring and pots, a Floyd Rose and BAM, nice HSS config. and in those days at cost that hardware was dirt cheap.

As for my favorite?, well, my favorite player would be the 1987 Strat, wich is the black one, and my favorite looker would be the 60's Lp..

But missing from the pict is a 50th anniversarty Olympic White strat with maple neck and a brand new Vintage 62 Hot Rod edition in Olympic White with Rosewood neck.

Are you in Qc city or province? :rockon2:


----------



## Blue Apple

Nice guitars guys and gals!

The gem in my collection is a '03 Standard in Desert Burst...


----------



## Mr Yerp

Excellent burst!


----------



## bluezombie

Blue Apple said:


> Nice guitars guys and gals!
> 
> The gem in my collection is a '03 Standard in Desert Burst...


Wow! Beautiful color there!


----------



## Maxer

+1 on that burst... what warmth and what amazing grain. That's one sweet-looking LP.

Nice thread for sure... some truly droolworthy guitars going on here.


----------



## Neill MacInnis




----------



## al3d

A few "beauty" shots of the LP and the new Godin.


----------



## sw686blue

Great photos al3d!


----------



## al3d

sw686blue said:


> Great photos al3d!


THanks mate.... i can sometimes spend complete afternoons seting up the studio and taking picts of my instrument. When i get my new Fender Strat 62 reissue HotRod, i plane a COMPLETE afternoon again..


----------



## Maxer

Yeah, very nice shots indeed... professional calibre. That Godin... sort of looks like an Exit 22 (I have one myself, great guitar) but I think it's something else... what model is it, may I ask? They tend to really be detailed on the fit and finish, I find.


----------



## Maxer

Neill... beauty guitar. What the heck is it? And what's with the circular array of holes in the top horn? Intriguing.


----------



## al3d

Maxer said:


> Yeah, very nice shots indeed... professional calibre. That Godin... sort of looks like an Exit 22 (I have one myself, great guitar) but I think it's something else... what model is it, may I ask? They tend to really be detailed on the fit and finish, I find.


it's exactly an Exit-22 mate....i just bought it because it's beautifull..


----------



## Maxer

Cool... what threw me off is the colour of the knobs.. mine are sort of a brushed-metal / pewter colour, much like the bridge piece. Did you switch yours out? Like you, I have a maple fretboard one, whereas the rosewood fretboards feature all-black hardware.

Nice guitars, though. I should post a picture of mine sometime... I think they are just great guitars.


----------



## al3d

Maxer said:


> Cool... what threw me off is the colour of the knobs.. mine are sort of a brushed-metal / pewter colour, much like the bridge piece. Did you switch yours out? Like you, I have a maple fretboard one, whereas the rosewood fretboards feature all-black hardware.
> 
> Nice guitars, though. I should post a picture of mine sometime... I think they are just great guitars.


did'nt change anything, it's all stock..


----------



## Robert1950

Now this one definitely gives me a woody. I'm sure I've seen one like this before, but I can't remember the maker.



Neill MacInnis said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Maxer

Probably issued in different years, then. It's all good.


----------



## al3d

Maxer said:


> Probably issued in different years, then. It's all good.


Actually, i was told it's a fairly new model. i bought mine about 3 months ago.


----------



## Maxer

That explains it, then. I got mine used via CL earlier this year and its previous owner said it was an early model... probably from 2003 or 2004, I'm guessing... fact is, I don't really know when they introduced the Exit 22 models. For all I know, the previous owner switched out the stock knobs.

Here's mine:


----------



## bluezombie

AL3D, what extremely professional picture quality! What camera do you use? lofu


----------



## al3d

bluezombie said:


> AL3D, what extremely professional picture quality! What camera do you use? lofu


Hey man, i use a Nikon D200, that's a 10.5megapixel, with either a Nikon 105mm f2.8 or a 17-55f2.8 Nikon as well. The main difference i would say is the lighting gear realy. that's what makes the whole difference in those picts.

Anyone wanting to take a road trip and getting their picts taken with their guitar, or the axe only is welcome, it's my second passion so i love doing it, and it's free :rockon:


----------



## bluezombie

al3d said:


> Hey man, i use a Nikon D200, that's a 10.5megapixel, with either a Nikon 105mm f2.8 or a 17-55f2.8 Nikon as well. The main difference i would say is the lighting gear realy. that's what makes the whole difference in those picts.
> 
> Anyone wanting to take a road trip and getting their picts taken with their guitar, or the axe only is welcome, it's my second passion so i love doing it, and it's free :rockon:


Great! That's only about a 2 and a half hours away from me, which is not too bad. I might consider it sometime when i have some spare time! :smilie_flagge17:

thanks!


----------



## ronmac

9 pages and no acoustics? Tsk, tsk...

1997 Bourgeois JOMC Deluxe


----------



## bluezombie

Holy cow, Ron. That is one beauty!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Neill MacInnis said:


>


Wow! I'm just speechless! What is that guitar? lofu I definitly want one! It's an amaing looker! Tell me more please!


----------



## Evilmusician

Becoming my new fav ,plays unbelievable ! sounds the same 80's Burny Les Paul 
Custom (John Sykes) cheers!


----------



## cdub66

My first and only (so far)










I'm sure once I can play well enough I'll discover I need a few more!


----------



## al3d

Well, it usually comes down to my 87 Strat, or my LP, but these days it's the LP most days..

This is the actuall LP....i also like to take picts of them since she's so georgous..


----------



## Guest

Maybe not my all time fav.....but the one I play the most right now and love!


----------



## bluezombie

Al3d: Wow! I'm always extremely impressed by your photography skills! Very nice LP! 

Wayward Son: Sexy looking double-neck! How's it play?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## fraser

thats a sweet axe robert


----------



## bobb

Robert1950 said:


>


I think we have a winner


----------



## 1PUTTS

I like the flame in that wood panelling.


----------



## LPBlue

Robert1950, nice plank:rockon2:...moving on, my "First grab" is always the mutt of my gang...










92 MIM, string-through conversion, all new pots, switch, knobs etc. and Bardens to boot. Unchanged since 94.

There is also however a very special consideration for an old mistress that I may just be buried with.










J.R.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


Put a pickup on it and you could probably get $200 or so on eBay.:smile:


----------



## SCREEM

this guitar has that something special my other axes don't have. I don't even like the neck on it much, but tone wise and playability wise, it tis the one 


not my fave though, here is my fave, nothing too special about it, I just love it to death.


----------



## pattste

My favorite :










2006 Gibson ES-335 Dot Reissue from the Memphis Custom Shop.


----------



## Archer

The guitar that stands out from the rest of my Collection is my 2003 Tom Anderson classic.

It has a nice big neck (largest TAG makes) a nice middleweight alder body, african rosewood neck. The guitar is super feeling and sounds even better...has an H2+ in the back and 2 of the VA2 single coils in the neck and middle.

This guitar absolutely sings...all of my Andersons and my Brian Moore C55 are a cut above everything else I have ever used but the 2003 is a cut above the rest. And it looks cool, the finish is called 'Ruby Slippers'


----------



## Scottone

Here's my favorite, although it is not getting the most use lately (I'm playing in a country band). It's a Heatley Tradition with Wolftone pick-ups.

Amazing workmanship and playability.


----------



## bluezombie

Dig the inlays on that guitar, Scott!


----------



## Ophidian

By far the my most loved guitar. My only one left. Sold my other 3 guitars because I never played them.


----------



## Robert1950

Heatley,... lofu lofu lofu



Scottone said:


>


----------



## xbolt

My grail and my main player


----------



## Mr Yerp

Although I've already posted the pic of my Goldtop, I've been using this one a lot lately. The Goldtop's my old friend, this one's a nasty tart that demands attention. 
:smile:







[/IMG]


----------



## greco

SCREEM said:


> here is my fave, nothing too special about it, I just love it to death.


Another Greco !!....COOL

Do you know when it was made? Just curious.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bluezombie

This is a Gibson Melody maker 12 i bought a few months ago. It's a 1968 model.

I'm starting to give it alot of attention lately, but weirdly enough, i seem to be detaching from it also. I'm considering trading it for a Les Paul of some kind. I'm still not 100% sure though.


----------



## Mogwaii

Girlfriend bought it for me for Christmas, engraved neckplate, matching strap and all <3


----------



## SCREEM

greco said:


> Another Greco !!....COOL
> 
> Do you know when it was made? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


yes 1980, it's a semi-hollow egf-480


----------



## zontar

xbolt said:


> My grail and my main player


I love the Les Pauls on this thread--especially this Custom--and once I get some better pictures of mine--I'll post at least one here. It looks like this, except the toggle switch ring is black, and it's got a TP-6, speed knobs, and the hardware is a mix of chrome & worn gold--that does look gold anymore. Plus both pickups are exposed and they're both zebras.


----------



## ssdeluxe

Robert1950 said:


>



I like the mahog in the background, I bet that door sounds gr8t !!!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bluezombie

Bumping this old thread incase any newcomers would like to share with us 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Archer

My Anderson Classic is still my fav but (after trying another guitar) I decided to try out a pair of Suhr Fletcher-Landau single coils in the neck and middle positions. I have to admit that the Suhr pickups are nicer than the Anderson singles were.

This guitar does it for me...everytime another player picks it up and plays it they offer to buy it from me.

NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Milkman

No guitar has a real hold on me. The one I currently have out of its case and consequently the one I play all the time is this Franken Tele.

It has:

Mighty Mite neck and body. Body is ash with a maple top
Bill Lawrence pickups
Wilkinson compensated three saddle bridge
Four way switch

Lovingly slapped together on my diningroom table.

It sounds and plays like a Tele.


Go figure.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Four way switch? Neck, bridge, both and what is the other?


----------



## Milkman

Ti-Ron said:


> Four way switch? Neck, bridge, both and what is the other?


Positions 2 and 4 both use both pickups. 2 is series and 4 is parallel I think (maybe vice versa).

The position closest to the neck (4) is hotter than any other position. It works nice for a solo position.

One thing I noticed while assembling the guitar is how tightly the neck fits in the pocket. Pretty much zero slack. I don't know if that's a good thing, but the guitar works great.


----------



## Spikezone

Here's my 'collection' (old photo, and I LOVE all this stuff!):








BUT...
here's my new amp and new guitar, both which I added fairly recently, and this Yamaha has become my 'go-to':








-Mikey


----------



## Tarl

Soon to hav a RS Vintage kit and a pair of Wolfetones installed. It is just a dream to play and I love the Faded look. It took my heart over my 04 standard. 08 Les Paul Standard Faded.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

This thread KICKS ASS. Man there are somer great guitars pictured here.

Here is my "ONE" guitar... literally. GMP made but one Korina V... this one was previously owned by Ryan Roxy. Ryan used it on the 06 Alice Cooper Tour.
Ryan lives in Sweden now and after I bought the guitar I emailed him through his myspace page... we exchanged phone numbers. We had a great late night ( for me early morning for Ryan! ) about the guitar. Cool guy for sure.




























Ryan when he used to hold her...










Any other GMP owners on here?


----------



## Archer

Milkman said:


> Positions 2 and 4 both use both pickups. 2 is series and 4 is parallel I think (maybe vice versa).
> 
> The position closest to the neck (4) is hotter than any other position. It works nice for a solo position.
> 
> One thing I noticed while assembling the guitar is how tightly the neck fits in the pocket. Pretty much zero slack. I don't know if that's a good thing, but the guitar works great.


that is a good thing


----------



## Tarl

KHINGPYNN said:


> This thread KICKS ASS. Man there are somer great guitars pictured here.
> 
> Here is my "ONE" guitar... literally. GMP made but one Korina V... this one was previously owned by Ryan Roxy. Ryan used it on the 06 Alice Cooper Tour.
> Ryan lives in Sweden now and after I bought the guitar I emailed him through his myspace page... we exchanged phone numbers. We had a great late night ( for me early morning for Ryan! ) about the guitar. Cool guy for sure.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Amazing looking V and a great story.......................lofu


----------



## devnulljp

*GIbson ES335*

Here's mine - this is pretty much it for me. 
I sold off all my electric gear a few years ago when I moved to Canada, then bought this after over a year of looking: 1980 Gibson ES-335 Pro w/ Seymour Duncan Antiquities in place of the nasty-ass dirty fingers HBs that it came with stock. Final year of production at the Kalamazoo plant. Some clown drilled it for a coil tap at some stage, which has been drop filled, so it's not pristine or anything but it's got a lot of character, it sounds & feels great and I love this guitar.










(Amp's a '72 YGM3 w/ an older British made Greenback; these little amps have the best reverb tanks and the tremolo is great too--very retro)

here's a couple more pics:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

devnulljp... thats got class bro... very nice guitar and amp!


----------



## xbolt

A few more faves...tough to pick just one type of wood...


----------



## Warren

*I've posted this here already but,*

I'm truely loving this thing. I was playing it at a friend's house last night through a Trace Elliot Acoustic Cube and did about a 1/2 hour improv on it. But, when played with 2 amps (can't wait to get a bass amp) it's awesome. And, relearning how to play has been so much fun.


----------



## northern1

This is my second wife...


----------



## mario

northern1 said:


> This is my second wife...


...you have a hot looking second wife Ian! That is a great looking Anderson.


----------



## Archer

northern1 said:


> This is my second wife...


cool.

2 or 4 bolt neck?


what pickups?


----------



## bluezombie

Wow i'm digging all these new guitars! 

Also, i loved the story about the Korina V


----------



## Evilmusician

Don't have it yet ,but its paid for and on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Can't wait!
2008 Gibson Custom Shop Alex Lifeson ES-355


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

> This is my second wife...


Well Hellllloooo Miss Anderson!


----------



## Mooh

Second wife...that's funny. Built for speed rather than comfort?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Edutainment

This thread is giving me a serious case of GAS. You've all got some beautiful guitars.


----------



## devnulljp

Evilmusician said:


> Don't have it yet ,but its paid for and on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Can't wait!
> 2008 Gibson Custom Shop Alex Lifeson ES-355


Nice! I loved his sound in the 70s when he was playing that guitar...that's a real rock icon. Is is stereo too?


----------



## aC2rs

A couple of pictures of my Lado Elite which are also posted in the Lado thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13242


----------



## bluezombie

That Lado is gorgeous! lofu

I really dig the inlay on the 12th fret


----------



## northern1

Archer said:


> cool.
> 
> 2 or 4 bolt neck?
> 
> 
> what pickups?


2003 still 4 bolt at that time, H2+ SA1R SA1
Thanks!
:rockon:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is my fav, a 1983 Lado flying V. I am the original owner


----------



## cdub66

This is the one I pick up the most...










Sorry about the Leafs blanket, pic is from the previous owner when I was looking to buy it. (really!)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

cdub66... thats ver nice... what is it? Have any other pics?



> Here is my fav, a 1983 Lado flying V. I am the original owner


Try again to post the photo... would definetly love to see the Lado V!


----------



## Robert1950

Club666 or whatever. Is that a Schecter????


----------



## Tarl

cdub66 said:


> This is the one I pick up the most...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the Leafs blanket, pic is from the previous owner when I was looking to buy it. (really!)


 Ibanez SZ520??? I had one for a few years...great axe.


----------



## Tightbutloose

'59 Replica.


----------



## cdub66

Tarl, you're bang on-SZ520QM, 2003 manufacture if the guitar dater site is correct. I got it just a couple months ago. I find it far easier to play than my Strat or Tele.

Couple more from the former owner...


----------



## cdub66

and a few top quality :tongue: camera-phone pics is all I've taken since I got it.


























It seems to combine the qualities of a LP sound with Strat-like comfort. I like it anyhow!


----------



## bluezombie

beautiful Ibanez!


----------



## Evilmusician

and here she is ! AL68 !







http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/bow.gif
:bow:lofu:rockon:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is my main guitar a Lado flying V, the 15th one Joe K. at Lado built . I bought it back in 1983 (still have the reciept)


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here are my other toys

1979 Granada Les Paul
2005 MIM Fender Strat
1983 Lado Flying V


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here is a pic of the Lado when I first bought in back in 83, ya that me but with more hair


----------



## Buzz

I just put on a p90 pickguard assembly on my Reverend. The guitar used to have a humbucker bridge with a single coil at the neck.

[URL=http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=387&i=img2069xp7.jpg


----------



## sesroh




----------



## elindso

I probably already put this one up. I'm still liking it though.

It's a 67 re-issue. It was made in 68:smile:


----------



## Clit Torres

*My LTD WA-600 Will Adler Sig*

My most loved guitar. Crappy pics aside, pics just don't do this guitar justice, she needs to be seen in person.:rockon2:


----------



## danbo




----------



## danbo

Yo clit..nice! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Evilmusician

Hmmmmmmmmmm looks like a nice guitar to beat George Bush over the head with ! Nah kidding nice axe man :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Lincoln

My latest/greatest. :smile: 08 Highway 1 body, 07 US strat neck, electronics off a Jeff Beck. Plays so nice :drool:










(excuse the picture, I'm rebuilding my music room right now and my "freinds" are stuffed into places guitars should never be)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

> (excuse the picture, I'm rebuilding my music room right now and my "freinds" are stuffed into places guitars should never be)


LOL... I was wondering why the white throne was in the background!


----------



## Evilmusician

Lincoln said:


> My latest/greatest. :smile: 08 Highway 1 body, 07 US strat neck, electronics off a Jeff Beck. Plays so nice :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the picture, I'm rebuilding my music room right now and my "freinds" are stuffed into places guitars should never be)


What kinda amp is that back there ,the one in white ?:banana:


----------



## bluezombie

Evilmusician said:


> What kinda amp is that back there ,the one in white ?:banana:


I have one like that at home, I use it pretty often, and the tone is sick! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keto

'62 RI go to for KARRRRAAANNNGGGGG









Morgan nothing to sneeze at tho :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK

KHINGPYNN said:


> LOL... I was wondering why the white throne was in the background!


Well, you know how the Beach Boys used a swimming pool to record Pet Sounds (and how 'pet' means 'fart' in French)?


----------



## rbwi

*olp mm1*

my OLP MM1.

the least expensive guitar in my collection, but DAMN, this is a lot
of guitar for the price.i just can't believe they can sell those awesome
guitars for less than most cheapo begginners guitars.
( ibanez gio,jay turser strat copies,squier strats,bc rich bronze,epiphone special, and a lot more that are more expensive and are real junk compared
to the OLP MM1)

here' some pics of mine:




























great stock pickups, AMAZING neck, great fret work, there are no other
guitar that can even pretend to offer more quality for the same price.


----------



## Lincoln

Evilmusician said:


> What kinda amp is that back there ,the one in white ?:banana:




Not sure, but it says "American Standard" so I figure it must be a Fender product. 
They are out of there now BTW, I put up a picture of their new home in the welcome wagon section.


----------



## Robboman

Beautiful guitars! I likeee...

Here's my #1 for the past 2 or so years:


----------



## Metal#J#

I'm playing this one the most these days..................


----------



## bluezombie

I love your guitar, Metal #J#


----------



## Metal#J#

bluezombie said:


> I love your guitar, Metal #J#


Thanks:rockon:

Here's a shot of the back.


----------



## Robert1950

Oh yeah! I would love to get my hands on one of these, just vern for a minute.



Robboman said:


>


----------



## NIK0

*My Black 2005 Fender Eric Johnson Strat! Can't be without her....*

A 2005 Fender Modified Eric Johnson.

Custom hand wound MJS pickups by the pup guru Smitty in the GTA. Absolutely amazing tone.

Pickups blender switch to activate Neck/Bridge together or all three. Highly recommend this upgrade to any strat.

Callaham Bridge Assembly on its way.


----------



## Archer

NIK0 said:


>


That guitar makes me ask the question: "how much more black can it be?" and of course the answer is "none...none more black"


----------



## zontar

Well, the knobs--the switch knob, the bridge, etc. and an ebony fingerboard...:smile:

But yeah--nice reference.


----------



## gramatica

*Squier Telecaster Thinline ~ Shoreline Gold*

I tried... _Lord knows I tried... _this is the last one. :bow:

It started as a short-scale _Vintage Modified _Squier Telecaster Thinline in *Shoreline Gold*. Beauty, eh?

Modded with a mother-of-toilet seat pickguard and felt washers on the strap buttons. I hot-rodded the selector switch too, going for the full 5-way pickup wiring. This includes adding the ground wire to the neck pup and the _Fezz Parka _tone mod from TDPRI. Almost forgot a _proper-sized _tone pot... and _no-load _volume control. And _really _heavy knobs.


----------



## Rick31797

*guitars*

This one has it all. Yamaha weddington custom model 
.I like the neck, the feel ,the sound... nothing negitive about this one.. Its got my LP custom beat


----------



## 1PUTTS

NIK0 said:


> A 2005 Fender Modified Eric Johnson.
> 
> Custom hand wound MJS pickups by the pup guru Smitty in the GTA. Absolutely amazing tone.
> 
> Pickups blender switch to activate Neck/Bridge together or all three. Highly recommend this upgrade to any strat.
> 
> Callaham Bridge Assembly on its way.


I like it! Smitty certainly knows his stuff - some of his custom builds are very unique. Buddy of mine took his beloved Strat in for what he thought was going to be a complete refret - Smitty looked at it and said, "Nah, lots of life left in these." He leveled and dressed them up and it plays just like new again.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Rick... that Yamaha Weddington is KILLER. Never new these exsisted... man have i been missing out.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## electricsmooth

dwagar said:


> I've posted about this one before too. My absolute favorite guitar.
> 
> 2001 Les Paul 59 Reissue, ex Mick Ralphs, sent to Historic Makeovers for their "D" treatment (brazilian fretboard set with hide glue, 50s style truss with no sleeve, 50s style inlays, new frets, bone nut), Voodoo 59 pickups (both 7.8, AL3 with the PG mod), real vintage bumblebees, 50s studs. I love this guitar.


That is freakin beautiful


----------



## Big White Tele

*Not my favorite to play, but my fav to look at.*


----------



## bluezombie

Wow, Big white, that is the sexiest tele i've ever seen. What model is it exactly? lofu


----------



## Milkman

Big White Tele said:


>


Looks like what mine wants to be when it grows up. Yours is very nice indeed.

Mine


----------



## Big White Tele

bluezombie said:


> Wow, Big white, that is the sexiest tele i've ever seen. What model is it exactly? lofu










Its a Fender Custom Shop Tuxedo Tele. Limited run of 20. note the Bowtie inlay on the 12th fret.


----------



## Rick31797

*Fender*

Thats a really nice Tuxedo..why didnt i buy one in 1996  I bet there hard to find now., would sure like to have one of those..

Rick


----------



## Perkinsfan

Mine would have 2 be this


----------



## Dom Polito

2004 Gibson Historic R9
It sure is taking a long time to fade!!


----------



## laristotle

Still not sure whether to leave as is or strip and redo.


----------



## Dom Polito

laristotle said:


> Still not sure whether to leave as is or strip and redo.
> View attachment 332955


Depends on the history


----------



## laristotle

Dom Polito said:


> Depends on the history


I have no idea and neither did the previous owner.


----------



## guitarman2

With me it has to be one of my acoustics. I'm too fickle with electrics. What I love today maybe sold to get the next favorite thing. But acoustics stay with me longer. My Martin D-28 Authentic 1941 replaced a beautiful HD28-V that I had for 9 years and this Martin will be with me until the day I die...unless I happen to win millions in the lottery and could afford a real pre war Martin. Of course if I won millions I'd buy the real pre war and probably keep my D-28A 41 any way. So I guess its with me for life. Likely my D-18 Authentic 1939 is with me for life as well but I have to choose my D-28 as my favorite.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dom Polito

laristotle said:


> I have no idea and neither did the previous owner.


hmmm well then it depends if you like it, and if not call it a day, and make it yours.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Gibson ES 137 Custom


----------



## Wardo

Don’t actually have a favourite but if I could only keep one it would be this HD28V.


----------



## loudtubeamps

recently acquired... '98 - H 140 CM


----------



## Chito

Here is the one for me. 1996 Gibson es336.



















Without the pickguard.


----------



## Dom Polito

I like both but it looks killer without the pick guard.


----------



## Dom Polito

loudtubeamps said:


> recently acquired... '98 - H 140 CM
> View attachment 333031


Umm uh oh, you sure you wan't it ?  What a top!!!!


----------



## Chito

Dom Polito said:


> I like both but it looks killer without the pick guard.


Tried it for a bit but have put it back just recently.


----------



## greco

Casino Coupe. Changed tuners and pickups.


----------



## Dom Polito

Black on red, beauty!


----------



## morepowder

To look at, my 2014 Traditional LP. From every angle a different part of the maple grain pops. Incredible.










But to play, my 2009 Nocaster relic. Love this guitar.


----------



## GuitarT

Mine would be my MIJ vintage reissue '67 Strat. I bought this guitar new around 1994. At the time I was playing an American Standard Strat which was a great guitar too but I was on a quest for something with a bit more of a vintage vibe. I drove all over trying a pile of different Strats but I knew this was the one 10 seconds after plugging it in. It just felt so "alive". 25+ years later it's still brings a smile to my face. 😊


----------



## Dom Polito

These are great guitars.


----------



## King Loudness

My '59 LP Jnr. I'd wanted one of these for almost 20 years since seeing Johnny Thunders on TV with a similar DC Jnr in TV finish. My good pal Fred was gracious enough to sell me this guitar this past July and I've hardly put it down since. It's all original aside from the MojoAxe tailpiece. I can't count the number of hours I've put on it since, which is rare for me in a new guitar purchase. Thank you to Fred, and I love this ax.

W.


----------



## brokentoes

This one I got with the help of this forum. It was in the wtf @ kijiji thread. Thanks for bringing it to my attention guys. 1981 LS120


----------



## Dom Polito

brokentoes said:


> This one I got with the help of this forum. It was in the wtf @ kijiji thread. Thanks for bringing it to my attention guys. 1981 LS120
> View attachment 333252


It's time to hand if over BT. Just sell it. sell sell sell..


----------



## brokentoes

Lol its not a veneer either... its a solid flametop. I dont think i could sell it. it has become ..... precious to me. Lmfao


----------



## Dom Polito

brokentoes said:


> Lol its not a veneer either... its a solid flametop. I dont think i could sell it. it has become ..... precious to me. Lmfao


I figured (scute the pun) as much. Stellar guitar for sure.


----------



## davetcan

Well I posted pics of this one 13 years ago in this thread, and I bought it 27 years ago. To those of you who know me the fact that I still have it should say all there is to say about it  

Here it is in 2 different lights, basement and daylight.


----------



## Dom Polito

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davetcan

Dom Polito said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOT a Raw Power


----------



## Dom Polito

davetcan said:


> NOT a Raw Power


The Gold hardware is a nice compliment.


----------



## nnieman

This has become one of my favourites.
The look and sound is exactly what I had in my head before I built it.

Nathan


----------



## Wardo

For the electrics it’s this one:


----------



## Mooh

Godin LG, humbuckers or P-90s


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Still not sure whether to leave as is or strip and redo.
> View attachment 332955


LOL That's become your retirement project. The decision and not the mods, I mean.


----------



## High/Deaf

Here's mine. 2013 Lowden F35 - Adi over 125 yo Cuban 'hog.


----------



## Farmboyjo

loudtubeamps said:


> recently acquired... '98 - H 140 CM
> View attachment 333031


Ahh, there it is! Beautiful top. Looks like a lion’s colouring to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Hard to choose just one but this photo of my fave Fender was on my iPad so why not.

Ltd. Edition 64 Relic made to display at the ‘09 NAMM show. 7 lbs. on the nose, one piece ash body, chunky C neck with 9.5 » radius & 6105 frets. Thanks to @teleboli for selling it to me twice. To quote some old fart who’s surely senile by now, « I’m the dog that caught the car ».


----------



## Stephenlouis

My favorite guitar sort of changes in the same way my favorite song does. I have a few guitars that I've kept through thick,for more than 25 years now, but right now they would be honorable mention because they are not my favorite at this second, most of my collections seems to rotate in the 10 to 25 guitar range and to pick just one is hard! Well its not a super expensive one, but I seem to be playing it the most for creating ideas. I bought it off my daughter's boyfriend, a 1978 Suzuki three-s. It was sitting in a closet in its case for yours. I cleaned it up strung it and tried it. It was pretty good, I sort of played it and re-tuned it every day for a week or so before picking up my at that time daily. The sound just got better, and I liked the neck profile a lot. So for now it is number 1.

EDIT this is ELECTRIC LOL in that case I think it is my Dearmond by guild m77T in solar bronze, by a hair over my 1960's ovation storm series. My other electrics I collect more for fun than playability.


----------



## Swervin55

I've owned this for 13 years now. '99 (40th anniv) R9. I've made a lot of changes to it, so some of the original identifiers of it's age might be gone. Cudo's to a good friend for taking the photos.


----------

